# Malvern - anyone want my ticket?



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I am unable to attend the Western Motor Show at Malvern  

Have a ticket for camping from Thursday but would have to mail it so would not be usable until Friday (if that makes sense :roll: )

Anyone interested?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

N E 1 ??


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Whats N E I Mean Tricia :?: 


Jac


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

It means an-y-one !!!!!!!!! (anyone????)


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Bump


Hi Jac. The I is a 1. Say it out loud.....

N E 1 :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F :wink:


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tokkalosh sent PM


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

No pm yet takeaflight :?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi tokkalosh

I tried sending again.

Cheers Roy


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Sorted Roy, thanks


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Ticket now winging it's way to S-O-A

Thanks all for your help.


----------

